# Need to know how to break up a fight with dog? Pics added



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

Hose, water....dumped on them. You should not get into the middle if it's really bad as the protect you comes into play.

One of those air horn can things or something that makes a loud noise as well.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Oh no, Carol! I'm sorry that happened  I don't have any advice but I will be watching this thread for some advice that hopefully I don't have to use (and that you never have to use again!)


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Noey said:


> One of those air horn can things or something that makes a loud noise as well.


That's a good idea! Keep a couple of pot lids nearby to bang together or a metal spoon and a pot. Loud noises seem to help interrupt fights. A blanket (something heavy-ish) is also good. Throw it over them to disorient them. That usually works. 

I'm sorry this keeps happening.  It's definitely best for him to go to another foster home. I hope neither of the wounds is too bad.  I would keep Copper crated as much as possible until he leaves. Or somehow keep them separated.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I just feel like crying because he is such a sweet boy. He was put on seizure meds for the seizure and then taken off because of him having a bad reaction with restlessness and agitation. It was causing him to pace almost all night and keeping everyone up. Well for the last couple of days he has really improved and in fact last night we were in bed early because he finally had the meds out of his system. Just when things are going good this happens. Crying because he is so sweet and deserves the best. He loves people and other dogs.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm sorry you will have to rehome him...Sometimes doing the best you can seems not good enough...


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

I'm sure he will find a wonderful home Carol!!! I'm sure he is very sweet, but sometimes some dogs just don't mesh. We had to move one of our fosters to another home because Merlin and he just weren't getting along....and Merlin likes almost every dog he meets. It happens. It's hard on all the dogs and hard on the people too. So changing the situation is the best answer. Try not to feel bad....{{{{{}}}}



BeauShel said:


> I just feel like crying because he is such a sweet boy. He was put on seizure meds for the seizure and then taken off because of him having a bad reaction with restlessness and agitation. It was causing him to pace almost all night and keeping everyone up. Well for the last couple of days he has really improved and in fact last night we were in bed early because he finally had the meds out of his system. Just when things are going good this happens. Crying because he is so sweet and deserves the best. He loves people and other dogs.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Noey said:


> Hose, water....dumped on them. You should not get into the middle if it's really bad as the protect you comes into play.
> 
> One of those air horn can things or something that makes a loud noise as well.


Exactly what I was going to say!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Air horn or can of Direct Stop, also called Spray Sheild.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

If those don't work, grab the back legs of the closest dog and wheelbarrow them backwards away from the other dog.

I hate to say it, but since Bama has been a perfect gentleman with other foster dogs, I feel like Copper is doing more than what you are noticing. Dog language is subtle. I feel you need to move Copper to another foster home. You are not failing him. Your personal dogs come first and foremost!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Your Copper had been raising red flags with me from the beginning. I was hoping it was just a name thing. My Copper was the instigator in the fights with my existing golden, but it took me months to figure that out.

My Copper is wonderful, loving, sweet and now much more mellow, but he was a bit of a demon for the first year.

Send Copper on to somewhere else and let your house return to its joyful loving self. You all deserve it and Mr. Copper will find his perfect fit.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm sorry things aren't working with Copper! He'll find his forever home in no time, I'm sure of it!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear about Copper and Bama again. I know how upset you must be seeing them fight and having to consider moving Copper to a new home...

I looked forward to seeing this advice as well. The last time Austin and Lincoln got into a fight (last week) I tried separating them and got chomped on the arm by Lincoln and was left with a baseball sized bruise on my arm (he has very large teeth)! It still hurts!! I've read all the things to do but it's hard to act on them when your dogs are scrapping. I'll have to look into the Direct Stop but hopefully I won't have to worry about it anymore (I keep saying that)!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He is going to another foster home hopefully tomorrow. The rescue has been getting tons of calls so they are trying to find homes for newbies, fosters and adoptees. It is like it is raining dogs. 
Dont get me wrong, I think Bama was the instigator on this but I have to do what is best for all of them. Copper is a real sweetie but he would be best in a home with females or a home alone. He attaches easily and loves males. And I havent said anything but I think he has some brain issues because he has a dent on his head and it has caused a cowlick on his forehead and a wrinkle down the side of his face. So he either was hit with something by somebody or hit by a car. But I think it was someone because he doesnt have any other marks. And his ear has some major cartlidge damage.


Here is some pictures of him


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Copper is a beautiful boy!!! Hopefully he can find a home where he will be happy with no more hardships. So sad to think that someone may have harmed him in that way.


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

Poor Copper ... I really hope that a person didn't cause the dent in his head, that would be horrible!! He looks like a sweet boy, I'm sorry it's not working out.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

To answer your question, you can also grab one of the dogs, drag them through a door/gate and then use the gate to separate them. I've had to do it a few times at work, it happens. The only time it didn't really work was when I dragged the dogs to a pen, went in the pen with one dog and shut the gate, however the dog outside of the pen had an ear and was NOT going to let go. Lucky for me my boss came in a few minutes later to see why the dogs outside were barking still, and was able to get the other dog's mouth open to release the ear...

In your case, I would just keep the two boys separated from now on, it's not worth it. Bama doesn't need to keep learning how to fight better/quicker!

Lana


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

As for breaking up fights, the air horn did absolutely nothing when a couple of rescues got into a tussle...they didn't even pause to look up. My trainer said a handful of pepper thrown on them (can't fight if you're sneezing) or a citronella spray (I think one is called Direct Stop) and of course if you happen to have a bucket of water standing by, that will work too. I did the whole pick up the rear legs of one dog to break up 2 female fosters (sisters) in my house...that was the last time I had 2 females in the house at one time.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

So sorry Carol that Copper has to be rehomed, but it sounds like it's for the best for him beeing HW positve.

Give him a big hug from the Ohio Crew!

Tell Bama to behave from his SS:smooch:


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Copper is going to his new foster home this morning. I am going to miss him. Last night he slept with his head on my chest and Bama was on the other side of me. It is for the best. His new foster mom has two females so I think he will enjoy that more.


----------



## hvgoldens4 (Nov 25, 2009)

Doors are your best way of stopping them-used them many times while teaching obedience classes!!! Grab the dog by the tail and drag them to a door and use the door to separate them. It is terrible but not good because dogs do actually seem to learn to fight and once that starts to happen, it isn't a good thing.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I Know that people say to pull one dog by the tail or legs and put them in a door between them but when one has the other's ear or jowl it isnt easy to pull them away when they wont let go. If I do then I worry that I might damage them worse than the bite might. I will get the horn to see if that helps or try the banging of the pot lids.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I was at a trial last year when a rottie attacked a german shepherd and would not let go. Finally an experieced german shepherd trainer came in, grabbed the rottie by the collar, and lifted his front paws off the ground while twisting the collar. When the rottie couldn't breathe, he let go of the dog.

So far I've always been able to break up fights by grabbing under the hips and pulling back. Once I have pulled the dog away, I hold it's front end off the ground until it has calmed down.


----------



## hvgoldens4 (Nov 25, 2009)

If they are so intent on fighting and have hold of an ear or a jowl that you cannot pull them, banging of pots or pans or an air horn is not going to get them to separate. 

The poster has been lucky thus far and no serious harm has been done to either dog. When dogs are really intent on fighting, it is terrible. It isn't easy to get them to a door because they are strong, but there are times it is the only option. There is no way you can get near their face or the head as when they are fighting, they don't realize what is going on and teeth are flying and that is when people get hurt trying to stop dog fights. That is why they tell you to grab the end with no teeth. You aren't going to hurt them by doing that-they will get hurt more by letting them continue to fight. A squabble is one thing but things do also tend to escalate once two dogs decide they don't like each other or don't trust each other. Thankfully this usually isn't the case with goldens but having taught obedience classes we a couple issues over the years with Mals, Rot's and Dobe's. There is usually a reason that people all of a sudden decide the dog needs obedience training at 3 or 4 years old! lol They have BIG problems!


----------



## Rhapsody in Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I feel so bad for Copper because something is not right and he does look like he had some kind of injury to his head. Its heartbreaking - but you have to protect Bama. Not to add to your worry, but Bama may be stressed for a while from this. When my Marty was a young pup, he was bit on the face by a Doberman. For maybe a week, he did nothing but lay quietly on the floor. He had no energy - and this was a puppy. He also was limping slightly which I think happened when the Doberman tried to put him down. Anyway, he is good now - but I am always watching the body language - it happened so suddenly. 

A dog that is intent on fighting, will not stop no matter what you do - so you have to be careful. Just be aware, I guess . . .

I am so sorry you have had this worry to deal with - I think it would depress me. I was sad just thinking about it for you. It is good Copper is at a new home.


----------



## pburchins (Mar 11, 2009)

Copper is a great looking Golden. I have to admit this is the first time a photo of a golden on her put tears in my eyes. He is the spitting image of our Riker who we lost last February. A person who does own a golden thinks they all look alike and in 10 months time I have seen some that are similar to our boy but this is the first time it was like looking at one his photos.

Regarding the dog fighting......Don't put your hands in there trying to break them up. My sister did that and came away with several wounds. Next time it happened she used a chair. She did not beat them with it. The chair going in between startled both of them and they broke it up quickly.

Here is how Cooper will look in 10 years.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Carol, sorry to hear about your troubles and I know it will be hard to let Copper go to a foster home but like you say it's probably for the best. Wish I could offer some advice


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am one of those people who get right in there to break up a fight - If a hip pull doesn't work I get up to the collars and grab them, pulling and lifting. The front feet and sometimes even the rear feet are off the floor and you bet they know I'm mad. I also use a really mean, growling voice. I honestly think the dogs are so taken aback with my change is personna that surprise is also on my side.

Yes, I have taken a bite or two but it seems to work. And then the dogs are seperated.

Good luck.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Carol, if it happens when you are home alone and they are truly latched, you can grab a leash and wrap it around the nearest dog's waist, slipping the leash through the handle to make it into a slip lead. Then take the end of the leash and close it in a door to hold it. Then you can grab the other dog by the back legs and slowly wheelbarrow backwards. Usually the pressure from behind will cause them to release the other dog.

If they aren't latched, if you can get one through a doorway and get the door closed, that will work, too. I had to do that once when my females got into a fight in my very small back entryway. There wasn't enough room for more than one person to get in there to grab a dog. You do have to use your body to do some blocking and there is always a chance you will get bitten, but it will most likely be a bite to the leg instead of the hands or arms.

To be honest, I wouldn't have even noticed if I had been bitten breaking up a fight between my girls. My adrenalin was always so high that I didn't notice anything except the two dogs. Normally, by the time we got them apart and I got Jasmine to safety outside, I would literally collapse next to her. Unfortunately, we dealt with regular fights for about 7 years, until we finally had to put the aggressive one to sleep.

Just a thought that came to me while reading your comments. Copper had some brain issues, he has that dent and he had seizures. Other dogs pick up on that and can become aggressive towards the dog that has a "defect". Danny had dogs trying to attack him constantly before his heart was fixed. He was defective and other dogs knew it.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Carol, I'm so sorry. Copper is a beautiful boy, I know how much you'll miss him. It sounds like he falls in love easily and will be very happy in another home.

As for fighting, Sam was attacked once. The other dog had Sam by the head and ears. I didn't have time to think, I just grabbed the other dog by the fur around his neck as he wasn't wearing a collar, and held his front legs off the ground. He let go of Sam and I dragged the dog to it's owner...who he then bit. I thought for sure I was going to get bitten but I had to do something. Couldn't let him hurt my Sam. Sam did nothing to provoke this dog nor did he fight back, he just twisted and tried to get away. He never growled or bit back.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I spoke to the rescue coordinator and she said that Copper is doing great in his new foster home. And they really love him. Both of their girls are rescues from them and I wouldnt be surprised if they dont keep him. Their daughter that picked them up was hugging him already.


----------



## ggd (Apr 8, 2009)

We have 3 girls in the house and Sydney (the smallest size wise) is alpha dog. We have had a couple of times when she went after Natalie (the largest but youngest). No damage was done (just a lot of sound with Sydney growling and Natalie screaming like she is being killed) until this last time when Natalie ended up with some miner bite wounds around her eye. I know what sets this off and I am helping the wife learn how to stop it before it starts.
That said I do what is not recommended, I grab the aggressive dogs collar and pull them up and away giving the non aggressive dog a path to escape. You can however get bit doing this. I have even broken up to more aggressive dogs going at each other this way by grabbing their collars but if they are strong dogs it is very hard to do and requires some strength and can also get you bit. If one dog is “attached” to the other I twist the collar to shut off the air to the aggressive dog to make them let go. If they don’t let go I will keep going until the aggressive dog starts going out or goes out and releases. As soon as they release I release pressure on the collar and get them apart.
Grabbing the back legs is the best way (if it works), make sure you get the legs up high and turn the dog 180 after you separate them.
The wife has a hard time stopping them and resorts to a broom or something like that (as she screams for me) to try and break them up. Has anyone tried the Direct Stop, does it work? I know pepper spray will work but it will also clear the house if used indoors.
If it came down to one dog really hurting another I would use the pepper spray and suffer the clean up even indoors.


Ps: I’m glad Cooper is doing well in his new place and it would seam that you made the best decision for everyone.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Not sure how I missed this thread till now, but I am glad to hear Copper has found a home, Carol.
As how to break up a fight here is something you can do if all else fails or one is latched on to the other and won't let go. Not ffor the timid I will admit but sometimes you must do what is needed.
Take your thumb and shove it up the anus of the one who is doing the biting clamping. The dog will instinctively yelp opening it's mouth and letting go. It will allso momentarily cause shock to the violated dog and give you a chance to separate the two.
I saw this technique used at the 2008 National when water and everything else failed. Worked like a charm.


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

I have always heard of throwing a blanket over the dogs, is this just a myth?

Luckily mine have never gotten into a real fight. Kirby sometimes gets carried away but if I give a loud hey and touch her they will break apart. But they have never had a serious fight.

I would probably wade in and try to pull the aggressor off and then separate them to cool off. I hope it never happens.

Glad to here Copper has a great new home and I hope everything is good in your happy again too.


----------

